# First time Betta and African Dwarf Frog Owner



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello everyone I am new to the Site as well as the hobby and while visiting The LFS I happened to come across a beautiful Royal Blue Crown Tail Betta sitting on a shelf in a plastic cup. I have never owned pets but even knew it was wrong I walked up to the little guy and he went so crazy spreading his his fins and and gills I think he wanted to fight me but if I was locked up in a cup so would I and ended up adopting it. Since it was an impulsive decision wasn't prepared and while speaking with the employee I saw a frog darting up to one of the tanks and back down I fell in love the employee told me that it would be alright to mix with the Betta so naturally I took his word and he also sold me a 1.5 gallon LED Bowl and said that because these 2 produce little waste and dislike strong currents that this would be a great home for them. My question is this have made a mistake housing these 2 together and how many times a week should I be changing water and how much? Also in reguards to the frog how many times a week should I be feeding it bloodworms? He is very tiny so I'm assuming not everyday? Thankyou for any help can give really would like to provide these guys with a clean happy home


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Bettas and African dwarf frogs can live together, but your tank is too small to keep them together.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That space is too small for them both. Frogs really do better with a group. I feed mine aquatic frog pellets and they've done well. I feed mine everyday.

A five gallon with a heater and sponge filter would be good.


----------



## Daze (Dec 11, 2014)

Not attainable they look fine for now its been over a week instead of all the negative alittle positive information is all I'm really looking for I am aware its small but its all I can do atleast they have a keeper that will do what they can to make them happy could be worse I could just have thrown it in a vase how about alittle credit for trying my best k thanx and all I really wanted to know was often to feed thankyou for the answer


----------



## shannonfbc (Jan 18, 2015)

Daze said:


> Not attainable they look fine for now its been over a week instead of all the negative alittle positive information is all I'm really looking for I am aware its small but its all I can do atleast they have a keeper that will do what they can to make them happy could be worse I could just have thrown it in a vase how about alittle credit for trying my best k thanx and all I really wanted to know was often to feed thankyou for the answer


okay chill... your getting all huffy for no good reason... the bowl is too small to share and not even ideal for the betta (i just got suckered myself so dont feel bad) they eat every day... i dont have a frog yet... but i feed my betta a couple tiny pellets twice a day... 

i am assuming the bowl is like a gold fish bowl with no filter if thats the case you need to change water daily unfortunately until you can change the setup (i understand its not doable right now) there are some great youtube videos on african dwarf frog care, i was watching earlier as i was looking into getting one...... sorry if my reply isnt the most informative but im pretty new at this..... all the best to you and your new little friends


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate to join in on the negative, but 1.5 gals is way too small for the two of them. ADFs need at least 3 gallons, arguably at least 5 once full grown. While in my opinion, a betta CAN be kept in a 1.5 gal bowl (and many would debate anything under 2.5 gals), it's definitely pushing it: And something that small means keeping the betta alone, not with another critter (especially one that needs still more space).

As for feeding the betta, yes, 2-3 pellets per day, 6 days per week. Best to let them fast for one day per week.

I recommend reading this thread on ADF care: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=84033


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Seriously, it's really selfish of you to think that we're TRYING to tell you that it's too small- IT IS TOO SMALL. It's extremely inhumane to do that to them, you should probably have AT MINIMUM at least 2 gallons. It's like keeping a dog and a cat together in a shoebox. Would you do that? Of course not! Now, some bettas can do better in small spaces, it depends on your betta (mine is currently in a 1 gal. I know it's bad but I'm getting a 3gal shortly and an African Dwarf Frog, but your betta cannot thrive in that small of a tank- not when they have to share it. Okay, enough harshness, here's a very basic guideline of how to care for them (and I'm pretty new to betta keeping also, so this is just based on my individual research. I'll also give you a few sites, too):

• Your frog can, for the most part, eat what your fish eats, except for fish food. (pellets, flakes, etc. And bettas don't normally like flakes anyway. As for the betta's commercial fish food, try to make sure the first 3 ingredients are not "fillers". The more experienced betta hobbyists can tell you more about what to avoid in fish food. I myself use Omega One Buffet Pellets, mainly because that's what the store lady feeds hers {I actually was lucky enough to get a knowledgeable employee when I got my betta Draco, she has 5 girls in a sorority in a 10 gal}, so I knew that my fish would be used to that. Whatever food you have now will probably work for your fish.) African Dwarf Frogs can eat bloodworms, freeze-dried or live, live black worms, and a lot more. 
• The following bullet point(s) will list necessary items for your future tank:

• Bigger tank (2gal+)

• Substrate of some kind (bare-bottom or gravel is recommended. No stones, big rocks, things like that. Those are very easy for you frog to get stuck under. Try to avoid unnatural and neon colors, maybe try a dull brown or green to make your froggie feel more at home.)

• Tank necessities: water conditioner, net/cup to scoop out your animals to clean, filter (opt. but VERY HIGHLY recommended), heater (not necessary if the water temp is above 65-70)

• Plants/decorations. Your animals need crap to hide in so that they can be alone or have an escape place if they are threatened or stressed. Your pals might not be so friendly when you are not looking! If all else fails, and they just don't get along, move your betta or your frog to the bowl until you find a better home. As for the bowl now, you need to clean AT LEAST every 3 days, if not more often. Also, keep the lights off in the betta's room/tank at least 12hrs a day, they need some down time., This should be easy enough if they are in your room, then they can sleep when you do!

Some helpful URLs  Some sources may not be credible, I don't know because I haven't had an African Dwarf Frog and a betta together- yet. But anyway, here's your sources! :

http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id20.html

http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/african-dwarf-frogs-bettas/

http://davidcecere.pipidae.org/faq.htm

And, one about cycling your tank, because I didn't mention that at all:

http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/aquarium-care/cycling.aspx


I hope I helped! ☻












Look at them! SO CUTE! If you have experience with ADF's can you please comment on my profile some basic guidelines, needs, etc for them? The frog would be housing with my male betta in a 3gal. I have a backup one gallon if necessary.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope I helped! ☻












Look at them! SO CUTE! If you have experience with ADF's can you please comment on my profile some basic guidelines, needs, etc for them? The frog would be housing with my male betta in a 3gal. I have a backup one gallon if necessary.[/quote]

This photo looks like and African Clawed Frog. Notice the eyes on top of the head and the front feet are not webbed. ACF's will grow quite large and are vicious eaters. They will kill a betta and can't live in a 3 gallon.

Here is an African Dwarf Frog:


If you are interested in ADF's you can skim through my journal and you'll find a lot of information.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

You don't want to feed freeze dried like ever. You would be better with frozen and mix it up with brine or mysis shrimp, beef heart, or they do make a frog tadpole sinking pellet. Be warned though that the betta will try to gobble up all the food so it may become necessary to scoop the betta and feed the frog by itself though it might take some time as adfs are almost blind but they will learn a routine if fed in the same place. I won't rant on tank size but just make sure you keep up the water changes and grab a heater. With a tank that small temps can change rather quickly which isn't good for anybody. Good luck with your new friends and welcome to the hobby.


----------

